# Continued Obedience Training for Seniors?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do they enjoy it? 

Do they light up walking into the training building? Are they happy while doing whatever with you on the floor?

Those are things I would consider first if money wasn't a big deal and I didn't mind repeating classes, etc...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not sure if they enjoy it. Wish they could speek English!
My older Golden has been known to walk into the training building and start barking. I have said that he announces his presence! I took him to the last class I went to after he missed a year of continued training so that my other one could attend. He acted like he forgot some training and went over to another dog several times when he was supposed to stay. Other times, he came to me when he was supposed to stay. I asked him if he knew by now that I wasn't going to abandon him! My younger one does better but I don't know if she is thrilled with it either! The price of these classes is very reasonable and is not an issue. Sometimes I am glad that I went. Other times, I am bored but I am willing to go for the good of the dogs once a week except once a month when I participate in a writing group. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If the dog perks up when you tell them they are going to class, if they go running to the car, if they pull you into the building and are alert and relaxed and happy looking while they are there, if they are not balking about anything you ask them to do...

I think going out to dog classes is good for them. The only alternative that I can think of - if you can get into it - is therapy work. Where you are taking your dogs out to visit people, etc. 

I think dogs enjoy having things to do and places to go and people to see... especially goldens. 

We retired Danny the day he balked at doing an obstacle (agility) and went running back outside of the ring. And then refused to go back in. His body language that day screamed "I don't want to". 

That dog was absolutely happy to switch "going to dog class" with going to visit my married sister's house or going to the store. As long as once a week I found a way to get him out of the house + trained him every day (he loved training).


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Megora said:


> If the dog perks up when you tell them they are going to class, if they go running to the car, if they pull you into the building and are alert and relaxed and happy looking while they are there, if they are not balking about anything you ask them to do...
> 
> I think going out to dog classes is good for them. The only alternative that I can think of - if you can get into it - is therapy work. Where you are taking your dogs out to visit people, etc.
> 
> ...


I am VERY involved in Therapy Work. Please see my Thread about Recognition of Therapy Work at Goldstock.
I also belong to two Dog Parks, one has swimming available for them and I sometimes do Home Visits where I bring a Golden with me for Golden Retriever Rescue. They also take 4 hour trips in a car about once a month.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't decided what to do.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Time is running out.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Judi said:


> Time is running out.


What do you mean by that? Does class start soon?

My thought is that you could give up the classes. Sounds like both your dogs dogs lead active lives. Both qualify as senior citizens. And it does sound like they are not that excited to go to class. Your pups might be happier resting on the sofa at home.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Classes start the Wed. after Labor Day.
They are not allowed on the sofa but I take them to two dog parks.
One has swimming available part of the year.
Both of them will be going to Goldstock again and they are used to taking long rides in a car, etc.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Older dogs need the mental stimulation and actvities to keep them young and strong. I see no reason to stop the classes unless it is presenting a burden for you or the dogs. 
I say, if you are enjoying taking them and aren't overwhelming them with performance pressures there is no harm done and lots of positive to come from it.
I continue to train my dogs on a regular basis. Even my 11 year old gets to join in the fun. I no longer have her do jumping or rapid twists and turns to protect her creaky joints but keeping her mind and body active is important.
Most of all have FUN and cherish the good times you have together!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Judi said:


> Classes start the Wed. after Labor Day.
> They are not allowed on the sofa but I take them to two dog parks.
> One has swimming available part of the year.
> Both of them will be going to Goldstock again and they are used to taking long rides in a car, etc.


Wish our dog park had swimming. Max would love it.

Max is allowed on our couch. He is a great lap dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs continue both obedience and agility classes until they no longer can. And even then, they will be worked at home and go on my round abouts. My current senior, Casey, is 11 1/2 and paws his pleasure at being included, jumps up on my shoulders and generally loves it - he is jumped lower to protect his joints and sometimes needs a bit of a boost into the truck but the dancing and smiling as well as the let down look when he is not invited kind of say how not ready he is for complete retirement.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My theory is let the dog tell you when and if they want to retire.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Older dogs need the mental stimulation and actvities to keep them young and strong. I see no reason to stop the classes unless it is presenting a burden for you or the dogs.
> I say, if you are enjoying taking them and aren't overwhelming them with performance pressures there is no harm done and lots of positive to come from it.
> I continue to train my dogs on a regular basis. Even my 11 year old gets to join in the fun. I no longer have her do jumping or rapid twists and turns to protect her creaky joints but keeping her mind and body active is important.
> Most of all have FUN and cherish the good times you have together!


Thanks. You make a lot of sense and I appreciate it.
I used to do Agility with Buddy and I really would like to get back to that but I think my dogs are past that.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> Wish our dog park had swimming. Max would love it.
> 
> Max is allowed on our couch. He is a great lap dog.


The original dog park I joined doesn't have swimming.
Now I belong to two. I go a further distance with the dogs so that they can swim in the second dog park. Too bad, swimming is not available all year round.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> My dogs continue both obedience and agility classes until they no longer can. And even then, they will be worked at home and go on my round abouts. My current senior, Casey, is 11 1/2 and paws his pleasure at being included, jumps up on my shoulders and generally loves it - he is jumped lower to protect his joints and sometimes needs a bit of a boost into the truck but the dancing and smiling as well as the let down look when he is not invited kind of say how not ready he is for complete retirement.


A few months ago, I bought a Sedan so that it would be easier for the dogs to get in a car.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> My theory is let the dog tell you when and if they want to retire.


Thanks.
Before the two that I have now, I had a 15 year old Golden.
My first Golden never made it to the age of 5.
I have limited experience with Senior Dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky was almost 13 when he passed and played fetch for over 2 hours the night before he passed. He played hard Sat evening less than 12 hours later Sunday morning he was gone. He was slow to get up a breakfast time- Bacon was being cooked and never missed a meal


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor baby!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Very sad below*



Judi said:


> Poor baby!


I always said he doesn't want to fetch and misses a meal he was done for it. He never suffered. I took him to the vet ER and they said his spleen had ruptured based on an x-ray but that his lungs where clear so he should be fine if he made it through the surgery. His lab work was fine- Slightly low H/H but no other signs of illness. 

About an hour later the vet came out and said They said they were closing him up and he would be out soon but it was not just blood in his belly. He had a tumor the size of a small football on his liver- The cancer had spread from his liver to the spleen. I cut them off right there. I told them "Don't you dare wake him up! I will not have him suffer for a month after major abdominal surgery for him not to ever play fetch again." A tumor that size was a death sentence. They tried talk me into waiting. I firmly told them- "No! Get me the euthanasia form to sign. I thought he was not sick otherwise but he he has cancer I will not have him suffer for another moment". I signed the form and then told them "Take me to my dog now! He will not pass alone!". He died in his side with me right next to him in my arms- Telling him what a good boy he was.

He must have been in pain but never showed anything. He was a regal king to the end.

My furrbutts always will get quality and dignity over quantity of time with me.

He had a bigger mission. My grandfather would die a week to the minute after Lucky. He needed to get heaven ready for him


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> May he rest in peace.


Thanks. I am sure they are.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't received my written info about this year's classes yet.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I did receive an e-mail about it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw someone in the dog park today who I originally met at the Obedience classes.
His dog ate a remote!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Dog Obedience classes begin this Wed. night.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Have fun! Max begins an "advanced" obedience class tomorrow night at Petco.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. Don't think I will be going tomorrow night.
Hope the weather holds out for tennis matches.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs are being boarded.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Judi said:


> My dogs are being boarded.


You mean away from home? Why? What happened?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> You mean away from home? Why? What happened?


Yes. Away from home so that I could go to the U.S.Open. I picked them up this morning and they are currently resting in their two open crates.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Obedience classes started the Wed. after Labor Day.
I decided not to take my dogs any more. They are slowing down and I don't want to push them. They are busy being Therapy dogs, going to two dog parks ( one where swimming is available for them) and various doggie events. Isn't that enough?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would think it is enough. But if you want to do something with them that they will LOVE see if you can find a "*K9 NOSE WORK*" class near you. I started taking my nearly 12 year old Lucy last month and she LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the class. Much less regimented than obedience and VERY rewarding for her. They search for treats and then get MORE treats when they find it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That sounds like a possibility but don't you run the risk of too much weight gain?
Also, there are only so many hours in the day. Thanks for making me aware of this.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> I would think it is enough. But if you want to do something with them that they will LOVE see if you can find a "*K9 NOSE WORK*" class near you. I started taking my nearly 12 year old Lucy last month and she LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the class. Much less regimented than obedience and VERY rewarding for her. They search for treats and then get MORE treats when they find it.


Maybe I should think about doing this with Buddy . He loves food and being told he is a "Good Boy.". Neither Buddy or myself can keep focuses ling enough for obedience.

Maybe we have found a new activity once we get him is AKC Therapy Dog! I never really knew what "Nosework" was I always thought bloodhound not Golden.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I looked it up and there isn't a class anywhere near me.
Does this lead to hunting?
Both my dogs have their AKC Title in Therapy work.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Tomorrow, I would like to take them swimming.


----------



## yellowrose3502 (Jun 15, 2009)

How about doing Rally? Very low key and they feel accomplished.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

We have done a little of that. I find it a bit boring.
Just got back from having the Goldens swim.


----------

